# New From SIG SAUER: P365 Manual Safety and More



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/04/jeremy-s/new-from-sig-sauer-p365-manual-safety-and-more/


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

There have been issues regarding broken firing pins, light primer strikes and failure to go into battery with that gun. Hopefully they've resolved them by now. I almost bought one but I don't want to be Sig's beta tester.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been curious about that pistol since it came out. Seems they finally got all or most of the issues fixed. I've never been a fan of safeties on my carry guns but they're all DAO. If I carried this pointed at my junk I'd get the safety. If it fits in my pocket, no safety but in a kydex holster.


----------

